# IT'S NEVER TOO LATE



## UncleBruce (Nov 25, 2013)

Time for a PICNIC.
Last year while listening to a radio trading post I got this showcase cheap. Finally found time to clean it and then display my 22 embossed picnic beer bottles. Even though I have collected for 30+ years this display case is a first for me. Better late than never.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 25, 2013)

Sahweeet!  Man that looks nice!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks great Bruce, great job with the paint stick, really makes them pop. They wouldn't half as good if you hadn't done it in my opinion....


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice UncleBruce,   I normally don't like the paint stick on embossing, But you did a great job!!!


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2013)

That does look nice. Now be on the lookout for another one.


----------



## IanDanaWaterville (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats a nice clean looking case! Bravo!


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2013)

THAT IS NICE!!JAMIE


----------



## chimi2003 (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice display.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 27, 2013)

Very perdy!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 27, 2013)

That's a nice display case. Don't overfill it. Scott


----------

